# Catch Here For Wimbledon 2013 Finals Live Streaming



## Cuttsmandis (Jul 6, 2013)

It's been a wild ride, but this year's Wimbledon is nearing its end. The tournament has been defined by its various upsets, and the best way to illustrate that fact is the women's final, which pits No. 23 Sabine Lisicki against No. 15 Marion Bartoli.Lisicki owns the more impressive run, to be sure. She recently took down No. 4 Agnieszka Radwanska, 6-4, 2-6, 9-7, in the semifinals, and eliminated the No. 1 seed, Serena Williams, back in the Round of 16, 6-2, 1-6, 6-4. This year marks her first appearance in a Grand Slam quarterfinal, semifinal, and on Saturday, a final.Bartoli put together a strong tournament herself, though her path to the final wasn't as difficult as Lisicki's. What Bartoli has in her favor: the fact that she hasn't dropped a set this tournament, and the fact that she's made it to the quarterfinals and semifinals of other Grand Slam events. She's also played in the Wimbledon final previously, back in 2007 where she lost to Venus Williams.

Wimbledon 2013 Finals Live Streaming | Wimbledon 2013 Finals Live Streaming

Coincidentally, that was the last year in which the Wimbledon final featured two seeds outside of the top 10 on the women's side. Predictions for this match are all over the board, but many see Lisicki continuing her impressive run that has seen three former Grand Slam winners beaten.If you're watching on television, tune into ESPN at 9 a.m. ET. Their coverage will run through 3 p.m., at which point an encore of the women's final will air on ABC. If you're watching online, Wimbledon's official live video can be found here and there's always SPN3.There's a full schedule of matches here, with the notable women's and men's doubles final following the Lisicki-Bartoli matchup.Centre Court Order of Play.Women's Singles Final: No. 15 Marion Bartoli vs. No. 23 Sabine Lisicki.Men's Doubles Final: No. 1 Bob Bryan & Mike Bryan vs. No. 12 Ivan Dodig & Marcelo Melo.Women's Doubles Final: No. 8 Su-Wei Hsieh & Shuai Peng vs. No. 12 Ashleigh Barty & Casey Dellacqua.

Wimbledon 2013 Live Streaming | Wimbledon 2013 Live Streaming


----------

